# 1700's milk glass



## milkglassbottles (Oct 6, 2011)

This is how the Bohemians competed with the Chinese!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

Man, those look real good together.. very nice, Gary!! If you stare up close with one eye on each, they kinda flicker..


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 6, 2011)

Applied base ring and pontil.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 6, 2011)

Couple of mid 1700's mugs


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 6, 2011)

Not in bad shape for something over 250 years old.


----------



## madman (Oct 6, 2011)

freakin amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 7, 2011)

Just keeps getting better and better. This is mid 1800's stuff, just acquired these recently too.


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2011)

SUPER BEAUTIFUL GARY!!!Thanks for showing!!JKAMIE


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 7, 2011)

Great looking plates!
 My friend just picked up one of these with the stopper and 95% label, so he gave me the one he had without either. When would you date this from? Was told it was sun tan lotion.

  E S Reeds 
     SONS
 APOTHECARY
  (Jersey Devil)
 Atlantic City, NJ





 generic pic (hard to photo)


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 7, 2011)

Reed was there about 1850 something and I would put this bottle at about the late 1880's or so.


----------



## peejrey (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome stuff, I love the opothecary from Memphis, and the one directly to the right of it. Cool stuff indeed..[]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanx. I am starting to concentrate on 18th Century milk glass so I might be offering some of my bottles up fopr grabs.

 Gary


----------

